# New Church Computer/Audio/Video Tech + Firefighter + Student



## andguent (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone. I joined in the middle of the server migration. Great timing on my part. 

A bit about myself:

I am trained and employed as a Microsoft laden computer technician. I have heavy tendancies towards Linux and the open source movement for many reasons. I also respect the Mac, but do not know it as well as I would like.

I volunteer as head audio technician at my church. We have an average weekend attendance of 150 in a room that holds 110 (3 services). The sanctuary was built in 1891, long before electronic audio reenforcement was concerned. Heck, electricity itself was an afterthought. It has nice reverb and earthy tones from the heavy use of wood and plaster, but with space constraints and electrical circut problems.

My church setup is a Carvin 24 chan concert series (never mic drums) above a Yamaha 8 chan 200wX3 powered mixer (previous setup). I also have a Behringer 8024 digital/programmable EQ, CGM main (15"+1' horn) speakers, and heavy tendancies towards Sennheiser wired and wireless microphones. I also have a 2.4ghz PC that I use for background music and recording. Size of my audio components is often one of my primary concerns because my entire booth is actually a landing for the stairs heading up to the storage balcony. I keep everything within a 17"x41" footprint. Its a fun challenge sometimes.  My chair has been modded for use on the stairs just so I have more leg room. 

I also do a little bit of firefighting, a few college classes, and continue finding new ways to be a geek with my setup at home. I look forward to picking brains on what brands and features others use in their setups, especially space constrained church setups. I will be posting an interesting ordeal in a second in another forum dealing with computers, amplifers, and tight spaces. 

Anyone out there use the Opera web browser? www.opera.com I have difficulty signing in with it. I will pm dvsDave at some point.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: New Church Computer/Audio/Video Tech + Firefighter + Stu*

Hi and welcome aboard. Your setup sounds pretty impressive and I must admit that when I first read your post I thought "what the hell is he on about? 17" x 41" is huge" Then I realised that " is inches and ' is feet. Obviously, I initially thought that you were reffering to the latter.

Anyway, as a mobile DJ I find myself constantly having to fit an entire rig (including lights) into some pretty interesting sized (and shaped) areas. The key for me it to keep everything as modular as possible. I use Racks for pretty much everything and have made a slide out tray on which my mixer sits. I built my table so that CD cases can sit in the A-frame legs and anything else that I can, will get put under the table. I have a black skirt that attaches with Velcro which hides everything nicely.

Remember - space is 3D and the footprint limits your space in 2 dimensions only. Stack, stack, stack!!

Cheers,


----------



## andguent (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: New Church Computer/Audio/Video Tech + Firefighter + Stu*

The dimension thing is partially my fault.  Not only should I have avoided the ' & " symbols, but I should have thought ahead to the fact that not everyone here uses english units.  Yes, my table is less then a foot and a half by less then three and a half feet. Thats one of the biggest reasons why I bought the Carvin mixer -- it wasn't big! I considered a Yamaha 24 chan board, and If I had bought that, I would have had 2-3 inches of walkway space left. For those on the metric system, my footprint is roughly 43.2 cm by 104.1 cm, plus walkway space past it up the stairs.

Yes, my setup is very vertical as well. I have a wall mount TV stand with VCR mount on the bottom. The flat screen monitor for the computer is skinny enough that I can fit multiple Sennheiser wireless receivers on the main TV shelf with it. My equalizer hangs from the VCR mount, only inches above the board. Most of the floor space under the table is completely gone between the powered mixer, the computer, and my rats nest of AC. This semi permanent setup has constantly been modified since October of 1999. I am always looking for new ways to cram more square stuff down that round hole.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey andquent!

Welcome to the controlbooth.com community! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and just wanted to greet you on behalf of the CB community!!


andguent said:


> Anyone out there use the Opera web browser? www.opera.com I have difficulty signing in with it. I will pm dvsDave at some point.


Yeah, I have the same issue with it... It's a bug that _should_ :roll: be corrected with the new version of the site software I will be upgrading to.


----------



## andguent (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: New Church Computer/Audio/Video Tech + Firefighter + Stu*

A webmaster aware of Opera? I'm impressed.  Theres nothing like having 8 windows with a total of 27 tabs open, especially when you webmail, ebay, and check forums too.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

*MyIE2*

I normally use MyEI2 (www.myie2.com) It's IE just with tabbed browsers and a whole host of other features.


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Church Computer/Audio/Video Tech + Firefighter + Stu*

I use Safari ;P


----------



## BenFranske (Mar 23, 2004)

I like firefox myself...it has the same display problem here as opera though.


----------

